# Lochore Update



## Fisherman (Feb 11, 2022)

We're just emailing to let you know that we are now taking bookings for 2022. The parking area doesn't open until Friday 1st April, but we are able to take bookings from that date onwards.
I have attached a blank Booking Form. If you would like to make a booking, please can you complete the form and send it back to us. Alternatively, you can give us a call on 01592 583343. Just to make you aware that payment must be received before we can confirm your booking.
The prices for overnight stays are now £12.00 per night without electric and £16.00 per night with electric.
If you're looking to book for the weekend of Rockore (Friday 26th & Saturday 27th August), we ask that you get in touch with us from Friday 25th March to book a space.
We look forward to welcoming you back to Lochore Meadows Country Park.
Kind regards
Lochore Meadows Country Park
Crosshill, by Lochgelly
KY5 8BA
Tel: 01592 583343
Web: https://active.fife.scot/locations/lochore-meadows
**********************************************************************
This email and any files transmitted with it are confidential and intended solely for the use of the individual or entity to whom they are addressed and should not be disclosed to any other party.
If you have received this email in error please notify your system manager and the sender of this message.
This email message has been swept for the presence of computer viruses but no guarantee is given that this e-mail message and any attachments are free from viruses.
Fife Council reserves the right to monitor the content of all incoming and outgoing email.
Information on how we use and look after your personal data can be found within the Council’s privacy notice: www.fife.gov.uk/privacy
Fife Council
************************************************


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 11, 2022)

I had an email today too.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 11, 2022)

Good news from Lochore.
Lochore is now open all year now apart from the festive period.
I have just booked one night with EHU for £16.
 it’s £12 without.
You can use the showers for £2.










						Lochore Meadows
					

Situated in the heart of Fife, Lochore Meadows Country Park has over 1,200 acres to explore! It’s a great place to visit with a wide range of leisure and recreational activities that cater for all the family.




					active.fife.scot


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 14, 2022)

At Lochore on our own today and tonight. Lovely and peaceful. This will be a cracking place in a bright frosty winters day.


----------

